# who feeds: Daphnia, White worms or Grindals worms



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey all,
I was wondering if any of you guys out there feed Daphnia, White worms or Grindals worms to your forgs? with good success.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have seen my mantella aurantiaca's eat white worms that had infested my springtail culture, daphnia might be alittle small for them to eat though. Possibly a good tadpole food!?! Havn'et used grindel worms, it just depends on the size of them I guess.

Ed Parker


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Ed, is there anyone else?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I've fed Grindal Worms and White Worms, but found them to be rather small to feed to adult tincs, who may lose interest after trying to pull the worms off of the glass or substrate. I haven't tried them on thumbnails, but if the Grindal Worms get loose in your tank, you will likely have a colony there that will occasionally boom and then bust from time to time. Grindals and White Worms are about the same size, with Grindals withstanding warmer temps than White Worms, in my experience. Culture is a lot like springtails, but there are sites that address the culturing of these worms. We always had problems with springtails infesting the cultures and taking over.

As for Daphnia, I haven't used them to feed frogs, but I have fed them to tads with good success. I personally recommend culturing Moina if you are going to try this, as they tend to take warmer temps and withstand a broader range of water quality than the Daphnia I have tried. You can actually culture Moina in 10 gallon aquaria, whereas we were never successful in raising Daphnia in anything smaller than a 55 gallon container.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

have you tried frozen Daphnia such as Cyclops Eeze?


----------

